# هى البنت بتتحرش بالولد .. طيب ازاى .. تعالوا وانا اقولكم..!!



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

*طبعاً احنا متفقين ان لكل فعل رد فعل مساو له فى المقدار ومضاد له فى الاتجاه *:spor22:

*بعد تفشى ظاهرة التحرش الجنسى بالبنات - اللى هما احنا- 
نظراً بردو لتفشى موضات الملابس الفتره دى ..
 من سكينى وفيزون وكارينا .. بأختلاف زمن الانتاج .. 
بنلاقى اننا محتاجين نفهم:

 هو الولد بيتحرش بالبنت ليه ..؟
 وهل التحرش دة .. فعل ولا رد فعل ..!!*
*طيب الولد بيتحرش بالبنت بناءً على ايه ..؟؟ *

*طبعاً التحرش بينقسم لنوعين:*
*- النوع الاول شباب رخمه بتتحرش بخلق الله كلهم*
*- والنوع التانى وهو الشائع وهو اللى بيمثل النسبه الاعلى
 يعنى حوالى 70% بيختاروا البنت اللى لبسها ملفت او مثير *

*طيب هو لما بيتحرش بيها بيتحرش بيها كفعل ولا رد فعل *؟؟

*بيقول كولن وولسن :
ان البنت لما بتلبس لبس مغرى وفاتن للرجل فده نوع من انواع 
التحرش الجنسى بالرجل .. التحرش الجنسى بغريزته وعواطفه ..

 ورد الفعل بييجى فى صورة ان الولد بيتحرش بالبنت ..
 سواء كان التحرش معاكسه او تحرش او اغتصاب ... كل منطقه وثقافتها *

*طبعاً مش معنى كدة ان البنت هى السبب فى ان الولد يتحرش بيها *
*بس هى بتشارك فى عملية التحرش ... لانها هى اللى بتتحرش الاول
 بالولد زى ما قال كولن قبل كدة - انا مقولتش حاجة :2: - *

*المفروض احنا نبدأ ونقلل نسبة التحرش .. مش هينفع نوقفها .. 
حتى لو تم سن القوانين والعقوبات .. ومستحيل هنمشى عسكرى 
ورا كل بنت يخلى باله منها .. بس لو الملابس بتسبب التحرش 
ولو بنسبة 1% - هى النسبه اكتر بكتير طبعاً ولكن جدل -اً ..*
*فنبعد عن الشر ونغنيله .. *

*الفكره ملطوشه بس بقلمى *​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

دلوقتي اللي منتشر اكتر ان الولاد بيتحرشوا باي حد
عمال علي بطال
لو واحدة منقبة يعني خيمة ومش باين منها حاجة برده بيتحرشوا بيها
بس ليا تعليق علي الجملة دي


ان البنت لما بتلبس لبس مغرى وفاتن للرجل فده نوع من انواع 
التحرش الجنسى بالرجل .. التحرش الجنسى بغريزته وعواطفه ..


اسمالله عليك يا صغنن

ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي للموضوع الجميل ده يا عسل
ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> دلوقتي اللي منتشر اكتر ان الولاد بيتحرشوا باي حد
> عمال علي بطال
> لو واحدة منقبة يعني خيمة ومش باين منها حاجة برده بيتحرشوا بيها


*عندك حق فى شباب رخمه رخامة السنين *
*بس كمان الاكتر بيعاكس البنت المستفزه ... *
*وزى ما قلت فوق لو النسبه 1% .. يبقى ابعد عن الشر وغنيله*
*لكن مش نبرر الغلط ونقول هما بيعاكسوا طوب الارض *


​ بس ليا تعليق علي الجملة دي




> ان البنت لما بتلبس لبس مغرى وفاتن للرجل فده نوع من انواع
> التحرش الجنسى بالرجل .. التحرش الجنسى بغريزته وعواطفه ..
> اسمالله عليك يا صغنن
> ههههههههههههههههه


*
بس دى حقيقه ... !!
مشكلة مجتمعنا ان لو بنت تم التحرش بيها .. 
بيبقى الشباب زفت ومش محترمين ومعندهمش اخوات بلاستيك 
لكن الولد .. مش بيتقدر فى النقطه دى .. 
وكأن المفروض يبقى ماشى باصص فى الارض 
هما فعلاً بيمشوا باصين فى الارض بس عشان يتفرجوا :t33:*
 



> ميرسي للموضوع الجميل ده يا عسل
> ربنا معاكي ويباركك


*ميرسى يا جميل*
*ربنا يباركك :flowers:*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يونيو 2012)

*هو دة الكلام المظبوط  . وشهد واحد من اهلها احنا قولنا الرجالة مظلومة ياناس  . فى بنات   بتبقى لبسة ومش لبسة فى نفس الوقت والشب ياحرام  مفيش جواز ومفيش شغل    وهى تحرك العاطفة فية   فيندفع  بعقلية الغريزة  وبعدين ودة المهم البنت اللى تنزل من بيت اهلها لبسة ومش لبسة  طبعا فاهمين اقصد اية  اكيد مش نازلة على وشها براءة الاطفال. بالعربى نزلة علشان تتعاكس او يتحرش بيها  بصراحة 
  وفى بنات بتنزل علشان تتعاكس بصراحة  كتير .كمان  ربنا يحفظ بنات الملك  ديما *


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2012)

بصى هى المسئولية بتقع على المتحرش بشكل كامل , لأن "ألتحرش" جريمة , ميتحاسبش عليها غير اللى ارتكبها وملوش اى مبررات , زى السرقة او القتل , مينفعش تقول انا قتلته علشان استفزنى !
لكن المفروض يكون عند البنات حكمة
ده زى بالظبط ما يكون واحد ساكن فى منطقة ومعروف ان النزول بعد الساعة 8 بيعرضه للسرقة او التثبيت , فينزل ويقول مليش فيه المفروض يكون فيه أمن , وبديهى بيتثبت ويتسرق , وطبعا هو مش مسئول عن الجريمة دى ومينفعش يتحاسب قانونيا , والغلطة غلطة عدم توفر الأمن , بس كان ممكن المجنى عليه يتجنب اللى حصله لكن تحدى الواقع ورفض !

 انتو عارفين ان الشباب قليل الأدب ومعندوش تحكم فى نفسه وعنده مشكلة اخلاقية مزمنة وبيتحرش , اتقوا شرهم وبلاش تديهم فرصة اكبر باللبس الملفت ,كدة كدة هتعاكسوا لأن الشاب ده مريض , لكن حاولوا متزودش احتمالية تعرضكم للتحرش بلبسكم


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

انا عارفة ان فعلا في بنات مستفزة وتستفز البنات نفسهم 
بس اللي لاحظته في الفترة الاخيرة ان نسبة الولاد اللي بيتحرشوا باي حد زادت جدا
وكمان انا عارفة ان البنت اللي هي بتستفز الولد احيانا بلبسها
وزي ما قولتي انها فعلا حقيقة انها بتتحرش بغريزته
بس تفتكري رد الفعل كده عادل ؟؟؟
يعني هي تتحرش بغريزته يقوم هو بقدرة قادر يتحرش بيها هي شخصيا ؟


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يونيو 2012)

[/COLOR][/RIGHT]
 بس ليا تعليق علي الجملة دي

*
بس دى حقيقه ... !!
مشكلة مجتمعنا ان لو بنت تم التحرش بيها .. 
بيبقى الشباب زفت ومش محترمين ومعندهمش اخوات بلاستيك 
لكن الولد .. مش بيتقدر فى النقطه دى .. 
وكأن المفروض يبقى ماشى باصص فى الارض 
هما فعلاً بيمشوا باصين فى الارض بس عشان يتفرجوا :t33:*
 
*ميرسى يا جميل*
*ربنا يباركك :flowers:*​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

* انا هرد بس بجملة هو البنات ملايكة طبعا ولا بيعملوا حاجة  ملايكة ماشية على الارض.
  لو بنظرتك كدة الشباب تبص فى الارض . ممكن سؤال ليكى وبصراحة  انتى او البنات بصفة عامة بتلبس لية احدث موضة   واجمل  لبس وتقعد امام المرايا بالساعات وكوافير لية ؟؟؟؟ ياريتى *تجاوبى ياملاك؟


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *
> هو دة الكلام المظبوط  . وشهد واحد من اهلها احنا قولنا الرجالة مظلومة ياناس  . فى بنات   بتبقى لبسة ومش لبسة فى نفس الوقت والشب ياحرام  مفيش جواز ومفيش شغل    وهى تحرك العاطفة فية   فيندفع  بعقلية الغريزة  وبعدين ودة المهم البنت اللى تنزل من بيت اهلها لبسة ومش لبسة  طبعا فاهمين اقصد اية  اكيد مش نازلة على وشها براءة الاطفال. بالعربى نزلة علشان تتعاكس او يتحرش بيها  بصراحة
> وفى بنات بتنزل علشان تتعاكس بصراحة  كتير .كمان  ربنا يحفظ بنات الملك  ديما *


*هو عادةً اللبس الملفت بيبقى نتيجة نقص داخل البنت نفسها *
*لانها عايزه تبان جميله اكتر .. 

ولكن مش معنى كدة ان تبقى البنت هى الغلطانه*
*احنا مش بنرفع المسئولية من على الولد ..
 ولا بنحطها كلها على دماغ البنت ..*
*ولكن البنت طرف فيها ... والولد طبعاً غلطان ... *

*ميرسى لمرورك ورأيك *​


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> بصى هى المسئولية بتقع على المتحرش بشكل كامل
> لكن المفروض يكون عند البنات حكمة
> ده زى بالظبط ما يكون واحد ساكن فى منطقة ومعروف ان النزول بعد الساعة 8 بيعرضه للسرقة او التثبيت , فينزل ويقول مليش فيه المفروض يكون فيه أمن , وبديهى بيتثبت ويتسرق , وطبعا هو مش مسئول عن الجريمة دى ومينفعش يتحاسب قانونيا , والغلطة غلطة عدم توفر الأمن , بس كان ممكن المجنى عليه يتجنب اللى حصله لكن تحدى الواقع ورفض !
> 
> انتو عارفين ان الشباب قليل الأدب ومعندوش تحكم فى نفسه وعنده مشكلة اخلاقية مزمنة وبيتحرش , اتقوا شرهم وبلاش تديهم فرصة اكبر باللبس الملفت ,كدة كدة هتعاكسوا لأن الشاب ده مريض , لكن حاولوا متزودش احتمالية تعرضكم للتحرش بلبسكم



*دايماً بتجيب من الاخر يا باشا 
**شابوه *​


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> بس تفتكري رد الفعل كده عادل ؟؟؟
> يعني هي تتحرش بغريزته يقوم هو بقدرة قادر يتحرش بيها هي شخصيا ؟


*ماهو احنا بنقول من الصبح*
*الشباب عندها انفلات والمجتمع فيه انفلات ..*
* والدش عامل انفلات والنت عامل انفلات ..*
*متجيش البنت تزود الانفلات وتخرج بلبس مستفز *

*واللى يغيظ يا مرمر لو سألتِ بنت بتلبسى كدة ليه *
*تقولك انا حره .. اللبس اللى انا عايزاه مش ذنبى
 ان فيه ناس مريضه فى الشوارع ... *
*طيب .. بما انك انت حره وهتلبسى لبس مستفز *
*اذاً هو كمان حر فى انه يغتصبك مش بس يتحرش بيكِ*

*وكدة نبقى دخلنا فى دايرة الفوضى .. لان دى مش حريه *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هو عادةً اللبس الملفت بيبقى نتيجة نقص داخل البنت نفسها *
> *لانها عايزه تبان جميله اكتر ..
> 
> ولكن مش معنى كدة ان تبقى البنت هى الغلطانه*
> ...



* لو على كلامك يبقى البنات كلهم  99 %  عندهم نفص*


----------



## raffy (11 يونيو 2012)

موضوع معاصر وصريح جداا ولفت نظرى بصراحة 
فعلا دى بقت قضية العصر وحتى لو البنت لابسة محترم بتتعرض برضة لحاجة زى كدة حتى ولو فى مكان عام و**** بالناس 
وللأسف محدش بيتكلم ولا يقولة حتى انت عملت اية كأن الحاجة دى بقت اعتيادية 
وفية بنات كتييير جدا بتخاف تنزل الشارع بسبب الموضوع دة 
ربنا يحفظ ولادة من الانحدار الاخلاقى وبناتة من (التحرش)


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

raffy قال:


> موضوع معاصر وصريح جداا ولفت نظرى بصراحة
> فعلا دى بقت قضية العصر وحتى لو البنت لابسة محترم بتتعرض برضة لحاجة زى كدة حتى ولو فى مكان عام و**** بالناس
> وللأسف محدش بيتكلم ولا يقولة حتى انت عملت اية كأن الحاجة دى بقت اعتيادية
> وفية بنات كتييير جدا بتخاف تنزل الشارع بسبب الموضوع دة
> ربنا يحفظ ولادة من الانحدار الاخلاقى وبناتة من (التحرش)


*
عندك حق بنات كتير بتبقى محترمه فى لبسها
 وبتتعرض للتحرش
ولكن سؤالى : 

هل نسبة التحرش بالبنت المحترمه ..
هى هى نفس نسبة التحرش بالبنت المستفزه بلبسها ..؟؟
*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ماهو احنا بنقول من الصبح*
> *الشباب عندها انفلات والمجتمع فيه انفلات ..*
> * والدش عامل انفلات والنت عامل انفلات ..*
> *متجيش البنت تزود الانفلات وتخرج بلبس مستفز *
> ...




لازم يحصل توعية للطرفين
لان الذنب عند الطرفين
لكن لو واحد بيتحرش بطوب الارض ده يا يتواي يا يتعالج نفسيا


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * لو على كلامك يبقى البنات كلهم  99 %  عندهم نفص*


*
النسبه كبيره ... بس مش للدرجه ...*:spor22:


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> لازم يحصل توعية للطرفين
> لان الذنب عند الطرفين
> لكن لو واحد بيتحرش بطوب الارض ده يا يتواي يا يتعالج نفسيا


*عارفه فى مبدأ حلو دايماً بيقول *
*ابدأ بنفسك *
*لو بدئنا بنفسنا كبنات .. 
اكيد هنلاقى رد فعل ولو ضئيب من الطرف التانى .. *
*بس نبدأ ..*
​


----------



## raffy (11 يونيو 2012)

لا النسبة هنا لا تتوقف على البنت بس (اذا كانت محترمة فى لبسها او غير كدة )
لكن المكان برضة بيكون عامل من العوامل فية مثلا اماكن شعبية واماكن نضيفة لا مؤاخذة فى اللفظ
وبرضة على نوعية الشباب هل الشباب دول محترمين ولا معندهمش اخلاق اساسا 
فالنسبة هنا هتختلف على كذا عامل ومينفعش ناخدها على اساس عامل واحد


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

raffy قال:


> لا النسبة هنا لا تتوقف على البنت بس (اذا كانت محترمة فى لبسها او غير كدة )
> لكن المكان برضة بيكون عامل من العوامل فية مثلا اماكن شعبية واماكن نضيفة لا مؤاخذة فى اللفظ
> وبرضة على نوعية الشباب هل الشباب دول محترمين ولا معندهمش اخلاق اساسا
> فالنسبة هنا هتختلف على كذا عامل ومينفعش ناخدها على اساس عامل واحد


*اكيد طبعاً كلامك صح ..*
*حبيبتى انا مش بقول ان البنت هى السبب الوحيد ...
احنا بنتناقش على كونها عامل مؤثر بمعنى ..*
*لو بنتين ماشيين جنب بعض*
*واحده محترمه وواحده لبسها مش كويس .. *
*الولد هيتحرش بأنهى ...!!*
*فهمتينى ..؟؟*​


----------



## raffy (11 يونيو 2012)

تمام مظبوط 
اكيد طبعا هيتحرش باللى لبسها مش كويس


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

raffy قال:


> تمام مظبوط
> اكيد طبعا هيتحرش باللى لبسها مش كويس


*اهو دة اللى احنا بنتكلم عليه*
*ان الشباب مش كويسه *
*والبنات بتدفع الشباب بالأكتر لانهم يعملوا كدة ..

**البنت مش العامل الوحيد ... بس احدى العوامل*
*ولاننا بنحاول نقلل الظاهره دى .. لازم نبدأ بنفسنا ..*
*ونزود القماش حبتين :spor24:*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *عارفه فى مبدأ حلو دايماً بيقول *
> *ابدأ بنفسك *
> *لو بدئنا بنفسنا كبنات ..
> اكيد هنلاقى رد فعل ولو ضئيب من الطرف التانى .. *
> ...



عارفة يا وايت
انتي بكده بتخاطبي جزء معين من البنات
اللي هما لبسهم مستفز
طب اللي لبسها مش مستفز والولاد بيتحرشوا بيها 
دي تعمل ايه او هتقوليلها ايه
ده اللي كان قصدي


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يونيو 2012)

*واية رائيكم  فى البنت اللى تتحرش بالولد او الشب ؟؟؟  اللى يتحرش بالشباب ؟؟*


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> عارفة يا وايت
> انتي بكده بتخاطبي جزء معين من البنات
> اللي هما لبسهم مستفز
> طب اللي لبسها مش مستفز والولاد بيتحرشوا بيها
> ...


*ماهو البنت المحترمه اللى بتتعاكش*
*بتبقى من طوب الارض اللى الولد بيتحرش بيه 
مش احنا قولنا انهم نوعين ..
*
*ودى حلها .. المفروض يبدأ من الشباب *
*بمعنى اصح .. ان كل واحد يعالج اللى يقدر عليه .. *
*احنا مش بنحاول نوقف التحرش فى الشارع المصرى .. 
لان دة مستحيل .. ولكن عايزين نقلل النسبه .. 
سواء بالمحترمه او اللى لبسها مستفز .. بس النسبه تقل .. 

دة احنا خامس بلد على مستوى العالم فى 
نسبة التحرش ومشاهدة الافلام الاباحيه .. يعنى دخلنا العالميه .. *​


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *واية رائيكم  فى البنت اللى تتحرش بالولد او الشب ؟؟؟  اللى يتحرش بالشباب ؟؟*


*مش فاهمه ..!!!*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2012)

*تحرشواااااااااا*
*المس جسمى كمان وكمان.. *
*أختك زيى فى يوم تتهان..*​

*كنت حالف ما ادخل لك موضوع ولا لسانى يخاطب لسانك ...*
*لكن ماعلينا عشان خاطر الأمتحانات بس ينزل الحلفان المرة دى...:flowers:*
*وكنت محضر موضوع بعنوان ( تحرشواااا ) ...:love34:*
*وحوار دائر على لسان / أسماء عبد الآخر الطويل - الشهيرة بأسماء " تحرش " - :new4:*
*وهى ناشطة حقوقية فى مجال المرأة أجريت الحوار معها بالأمس فى ميدان " التحريش " ...:t33:*

*العنوان أعلاه من المصرى اليوم - يقول الخبر *​
*هكذا اعتقدن أن هتافهن سيوقظ النخوة النائمة فى نفوس الشباب المتحرش، لكن المفاجأة أن ما حدث كان على العكس تماماً، إذ واصل مجموعة من الشباب الصغير تحرشهم بالفتيات اللواتى نظمن مسيرة فى شارع طلعت حرب، احتجاجاً على التحرش بهن فى ميدان التحرير بمسيرة ضد التحرش، وما إن بدأن فى التحرك حتى تم التحرش بهن فى شارع طلعت حرب، فتدخل بعض العقلاء وأنقذوا الفتيات، وأوصلوهن إلى ميدان عبدالمنعم رياض.*

*ووجه الدكتور محمد البرادعى، المدير السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية اعتذارًا لنساء مصر. *


*( نلاحظ أن الدكتور / البرادعى دايس فى أى حاجة ..بدءاً من " الطاقة " الذرية منتهياً " بالطاقة " التحرشية لشباب مصر )*​:t16::t16::t16:​ 
*وقالت إيمان عوف، إحدى منظمات الوقفة، إنه منذ إعلان نتيجة جولة الإعادة ازدادت حالات التحرش بالفتيات داخل الميدان، مشيرة إلى أن الموضوع كان موجهاً فى البداية ضد فتيات بأعينهن، لكنه تحول إلى عمل ممنهج ضد كل الفتيات.*

*على رأى أغنية محمد رشدى :*
*ياليلة ما جانى الغالى ودق عليا الباب ...*
*أتبسمت أنا زى العادة وقلت يا باب كداب ..*


*تحرشواااااااااا...فإن خير التحرش فى المظاهرة*​


----------



## raffy (11 يونيو 2012)

دى بتبقى اقلية او نادرة كمان خاصة ان مجتمعنا مجتمع شرقى


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ماهو البنت المحترمه اللى بتتعاكش*
> *بتبقى من طوب الارض اللى الولد بيتحرش بيه
> مش احنا قولنا انهم نوعين ..
> *
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا يهديهم يا ياخدهم


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يونيو 2012)

*يعنى فى بنات بتتحرش بالرجالة او الشباب ؟؟*


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تحرشواااااااااا*
> *المس جسمى كمان وكمان.. *
> *أختك زيى فى يوم تتهان..*​
> *كنت حالف ما ادخل لك موضوع ولا لسانى يخاطب لسانك ...*
> *لكن ماعلينا عشان خاطر الأمتحانات بس ينزل الحلفان المرة دى...:flowers:*


*ولا تقدر ... :t33:*
*وبعدين لو مدخلتش .. اتخانق مع مين انا بذمتك يا راجل *
*دة الدراسات الطبيه الحديثه اثبتت ان الخناق مفيد للصحه :smile02*
​


> *وكنت محضر موضوع بعنوان ( تحرشواااا ) ...:love34:*
> *وحوار دائر على لسان / أسماء عبد الآخر الطويل - الشهيرة بأسماء " تحرش " - :new4:*
> *وهى ناشطة حقوقية فى مجال المرأة أجريت الحوار معها بالأمس فى ميدان " التحريش " ...:t33:*
> 
> ...


*عندك حق .. لو كل واحد عنده اخوات بلاستيك*
*فكره انهم هما كمان بيتحرش بيهم فى الشوارع مش هيعمل كدة*
*بس نعمل ايه طيب فى الشباب اللى معندهمش بلاستيك ..
 ماهم كدة مش هيخافوا على حد .. ؟؟*
*سؤال يطرح نفسه .. :bud:*​


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا يهديهم يا ياخدهم


*هههههههههههههههه*
*فكرتينى بخالتى اطاطا فى فيلم عوكل*
*بتقول *
*" يارب يا تريحه يا تاخده " *
​


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2012)

الحل مش فى تغييير لبسكوا , الأزمة تخطت المرحلة دى خلاص
فى السبعينات كانت البنات كلها مايكرو جيب , وكانت الظاهرة غير موجودة
الحل فى تفعيل القانون , تجريم التحرش , ونبذ المجتمع للفكرة , بحيث يفكر المتحرش الف مرة قبل ما يتحرش بحد , لأنه عارف ان تصرفاته مسئولة , وانه هيتحمل العقوبة فعلا


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *فكرتينى بخالتى اطاطا فى فيلم عوكل*
> *بتقول *
> *" يارب يا تريحه يا تاخده " *
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كده في الحالتين هيتكل
بس انا حنينة شويتين
وقولت يا يهديهم يا ياخدهم


----------



## raffy (11 يونيو 2012)

معاك فى رأيك يا كريتيك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *دة الدراسات الطبيه الحديثه اثبتت ان الخناق مفيد للصحه :smile02*​


 *يخرب بيت العيشة على اللى عايشينها..*
*تصدقى لولا أن الطب واصحابه ليهم مكانة خاااصة عندى *
*كان زمانى كارهة الطب ...*


----------



## white.angel (11 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> الحل مش فى تغييير لبسكوا , الأزمة تخطت المرحلة دى خلاص
> فى السبعينات كانت البنات كلها مايكرو جيب , وكانت الظاهرة غير موجودة
> الحل فى تفعيل القانون , تجريم التحرش , ونبذ المجتمع للفكرة , بحيث يفكر المتحرش الف مرة قبل ما يتحرش بحد , لأنه عارف ان تصرفاته مسئولة , وانه هيتحمل العقوبة فعلا


*فكرتنى بمشكلة حصلت*
*فى النرويج والسويد والدنمارك *
*كان عنهدم نهم فى الشرب رهيب .. 
وحوادث العربيات كانت كتير جداً*
*فالدوله .. رفعت سعر الخمر .. وفرضت غرامات ماليه ضخمه على الحوادث ومخالفات المرور .. *
*بعد فتره نسبة شرب الخمر والحوادث قلت بحوالى 70% *

*بس المشكله يا كريتيك .. ان انت معندكش الحكومه دى فى البلد *
*وبعدين هتثبت ازاى حالة التحرش .. 

زمان كان دة نظام اللبس والشباب - مش كله -
 بس معظمه كان محترم *
*والبنات كلها كانت لابسه كدة ..*
*انما دلوقتى بقى الفرق شاسع .*
*تلاقى واحده زى الشوال .. والتانيه رشه بنطلون .. *
​


----------



## KARMA777 (11 يونيو 2012)

*فين الحفاظ على المبدا
 وعدم التقليد
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع جمييل ومهم جدااا
بالذات الايام دي
بس علي فكره مش البنات اللي لابسه لبس قصير ولاديق
لا حتي في بنات بتكون لابسه لبس محترم
وعلشان انها جميله طيب مادا ربنا خلقهم كدا 
الاولاد دلوقتي مش بيسيبوا حد في حاله
سواء بالمس ولاالكلام اللي مش كويس
والمصيبه الكبيره ان في رجاله 
كبيره بتتحرش كمان 
وبيقولوا كلام مش محترم
لالا دلوقتي في رجاله او اولاد 
مرضا نفسيين
عايزين يتعالجوا 

ميرسي كتيييييير للموضوع المهم جداااا
ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*لا طبعا غلط
البنت حرة ـ تلبس براحتها ، قصير طويل ، تقلع خالص 
البنت حرة

وتباً للتقاليد والعادات وكلام الاباء وكلام الكتااب المقدس .


طبعا الكلام دة مش كلامي
دة كلام ع لسان كتير من الاخوات ، اللي فاهمين كلمة تحرر بالمشقلب 
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يونيو 2012)

لبس البنت مهما كانت شكله مش سبب ان الولد يتحرش بيها

مع تحفظي الشديد جدااا علي ملابس البنات 
مش معني الحشمه ف اللبس هو عدم الشياكه
"كل الأشياء تحل لي ولكن ليست كل الأشياء توافق "

وبحب اقولهم العدد ده من ترنيمة كتبتها اتلكمت فيه عن كده

_بقينا نتباهي بمظهرنا ... اللي بيجرح دايماً فيك_
_بين الناس أظهرنا ... مظهر عمره ما هيرضيك_​


----------



## bob (12 يونيو 2012)

*دايما جايبين العيب علي الرجالة اشربوا بقي :ura1::ura1:*
*مع احترامي لراي الكل بس اعتقد من المفترض ان في حريه شخصية علي الجميع احترامها طالما لا تضر اي شخص 
يعنيالبنت تلبس اللي هي عايزاه طالما حاجه مش هتضر حد *
*بس للاسف الكلام ده حرام و عيب عندنا ف مصر و كثير من البلاد العربية*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يونيو 2012)

عارفه يا وايت بجد بشوف بنات فى الشارع
مش عاوزه حد يتحرش بيها دى عاوزه حد يديها قلم ويقولها حاجتين
اما تعملى ريجيم وتلبسى اللى عوزاه
اما تفجرى نفسك وتريحى الناس منك
المشكله كلها ان البنت اللى بتلبس لبس اوفر اوى كده بتكون بجد فلاحه !
والشاب اللى بيتحرش بواحده اى ان كانت هى لابسه ايه هو بجد حيوان !


----------



## shamaoun (12 يونيو 2012)

بجد الموضوع ده ماليهوش لزمة هنا واعتقد انه عيب نتناقش في الموضوع
احنا مالنا باللي يلبس ويقلع ... سراج الجسد هو العين 
يعني انا لو مشغول وفكري مليان بحاجة كويسة انا مليش دعوة بالمناظر المثيرة ولا غيره 
سامحوني


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يونيو 2012)

shamaoun قال:


> بجد الموضوع ده ماليهوش لزمة هنا واعتقد انه عيب نتناقش في الموضوع
> احنا مالنا باللي يلبس ويقلع ... سراج الجسد هو العين
> يعني انا لو مشغول وفكري مليان بحاجة كويسة انا مليش دعوة بالمناظر المثيرة ولا غيره
> سامحوني




اللى ملوش لازمه بجد الكلام ده
لو الموضوع مش عاجبك ممكن متدخلش الموضوع
لكن انك تقول الكلام ده لمجرد ان الموضوع مش عاجبك اعتقد ده ظلم للناس اللى شاركت فى الموضوع ولصاحبة الموضوع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

مش عارفة يا وايت .. بس انا موش مرتاحة للفكرة 
انا بلبس كل الاستايلات .. الواسع و الضيق و الكلاسيك و الكاجوال و الفساتين و الجينزات كل حاجة بلبسها و تقريبا كل يوم بأى طقم بلبسه مهما كان شكله او استايله بسمع نفس الكلام ... فاظن الموضوع تخطى فكرة ان البنت لابسة ايه فبتتعاكس هى بتتعاكس لاى منظر و السلام لمجرد انها تحمل لقب انثى فى البطاقة فدة تصريح لاى ولد انه يعاكسها و كإنه حق مكتسب له 
انا معاكى ان الافورة فى اللبس بتلفت النظر اكتر و احنا اللى هنشيل العثرات على دماغنا .. بس مظنش ان حتى تغيير اللبس هيفرق كتير مع الشباب دلوقتى هما وصلو لمرحلة مبيركزوش مع اللبس اد ما بيركزو على تخيلات فى دماغهم و السلام 
ربنا يحمينا و يحمى كل البنات يارب


----------



## treaz (12 يونيو 2012)

هو ممكن يكون كلامك صح وانا مش بعترض عليه بس الفكرة ان الخطية والشهوة داخل القلب نفسه فحتى لو البنت مش بتخاف على نفسها دة مش مبرر لرد فعلهم .وبعدين ظاهرة المعاكسات لاى حد زادت وكانهم بيتسله.

وبعدين فى حاااااااااجة اهم ونفسى افهم البنت تتصرف ازاى لماتكون لبسها محترم وماشية زى العسكرى ومع ذلك بتتعرض لسخافات وكلام مش حلو انهى الافضل تسكت ومتردش ولا توقفه عند حده لانى بسمع ناس بتقول لو سكتت هيقوله هى عايزة كدة ولو ردت هيقوله انها قليلة الادب وعايزة تتبهدل بجد حاجة تزهق وتقرف من تصرفات بعض البشر الى بيحمله صفات الحيوانات :smil8:


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 يونيو 2012)

* الموضوع ببساطة خالص مش محتاج  حاجة اى موضوع لة طرفين  . الزنا مثلالة طرفين الراجل والست  والاثين متفقين على كل شى  فبلاش كل واحدة تدافع عنه نفسها وتطلع ملاك والراجل هو الشيطان يعنى  . لو مش عجبها الوضع ما كانت  نزلت من البيت بالبس دة اصلا فى بنات بتنزل بتتمتع  بالمعاكسة وتزعل لو مشيت ومش اتعاكست اصلا وخلينا واقعين بيحصل ولا .قبل ما نقول الواد وحش وشرير وشيطان نسال ست البنات انتى نزلتى من بيتك لية لبسة ومش لبسة و الاوفر بتاعها لية  يعنى . فبلاش كل حاجة على الراجل الغلبان  *


----------



## treaz (12 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * الموضوع ببساطة خالص مش محتاج  حاجة اى موضوع لة طرفين  . الزنا مثلالة طرفين الراجل والست  والاثين متفقين على كل شى  فبلاش كل واحدة تدافع عنه نفسها وتطلع ملاك والراجل هو الشيطان يعنى  . لو مش عجبها الوضع ما كانت  نزلت من البيت بالبس دة اصلا فى بنات بتنزل بتتمتع  بالمعاكسة وتزعل لو مشيت ومش اتعاكست اصلا وخلينا واقعين بيحصل ولا .قبل ما نقول الواد وحش وشرير وشيطان نسال ست البنات انتى نزلتى من بيتك لية لبسة ومش لبسة و الاوفر بتاعها لية  يعنى . فبلاش كل حاجة على الراجل الغلبان  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (12 يونيو 2012)

*موضووووووع جميل *
*no comment*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 يونيو 2012)

بصوا هقولكم م الآخر 

زي ما كتبت ف مشاركه

مش مبرر ابداً إن الولد يعاكس البنت عشان لبسها مش حلو 

اتكلم عن نفسي مثلا
مستحيل ومن عاشر المستحيلات اني اعاكس بنت ف الشارع
اي كان شكل اللبس من عدمه

دا عشان قريب من مسيحي ومن كنيستي ومبادئ اللي اتربيت عليها

في ناس تانيين بدون دين ولا مبادئ ولا اخلاق
ما بيقدروش يتحكموا ف نفسهم بفعل لبس البنات

وفي ناس تانيين برضو لو كانت ماشيه منقبه هيعاكسها برضو
لأن النوع دا من الناس بتبقي العثره جواه

لكن بحب اقول حاجه لإخواتي البنات
اولاً انت كلكم محترمات وزي الفل
المفروض انكم صوره للمسيح وصوره مشرفه للمسيحيه 
انا معاكم ان في ناس بتعاكس ع الفاضي والمليان
بس سيبكم م الحته دي وخلينا ف الأهم
اكتر من 50 % من البنات لبسهم لا يليق بالمره
تعالي احضر فرح  مثلا وليه فرح
ف الايام العاديه ولا ف الكليه
حاجه بتنتقد بشده ولبس مش محترم
وبيسببوا لنفسهم كل انواع التحرش
انا نفسي افهم حاجه ايه حب البنات ف اللبس الضيق او اللي مش حلو
هل هو افضل واريح
جايز !!!!!!!!!!!!!
لكن بجد يا بنت المسيح 
حطي ف بالك الآيه دي
الويل لمن تاتي منه العثره
البسي براحتك واتشيكي بس فيما لا يجرح قلب مسيحك من كلام احد
جمال البنت مش بيبان بلبسها
الجمال جمال الروح
ومش بقول ما تتشيكوش 
فرق بين الشياكه واللبس الذي لا يليق

وانتو يا شباب
الشاب اللي يعاكس وحده دا مش راجل 
وهيكرمه ف يوم باللي يعاكس اخته او امه

دا بكل بساطه

سلام الرب يكون معاكم ​


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الموضوع جمييل ومهم جدااا
> بالذات الايام دي
> بس علي فكره مش البنات اللي لابسه لبس قصير ولاديق
> لا حتي في بنات بتكون لابسه لبس محترم
> ...


*اكيد طبعاً كلامك صح ... فى ناس بتمشى تعاكس اى حد *
*بس اللى احنا بنقوله .. ان المعرضين اكتر للتحرش هما اصحاب اللبس المستفز .. انما كدة كدة الكل بيتعاكس .. واحنا بنحاول نقلل نسبة التحرش ... مش نعدمها نهائى .. لان دة مستحيل *
​


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *لا طبعا غلط
> البنت حرة ـ تلبس براحتها ، قصير طويل ، تقلع خالص
> البنت حرة
> وتباً للتقاليد والعادات وكلام الاباء وكلام الكتااب المقدس .
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*
*المشكله اننا مش قادرين نقتنع بأن المكان اللى احنا
 عايشين فيه ماينفعش نلبس فيه كدة *
*المجتمع مريض .. الحكومه مريضه ..
 والشباب فى الشوارع مريض .. *
*وفى الاخر يقولوا واحنا مالنا ..!!
نورت يا ريس 
*​


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> لبس البنت مهما كانت شكله مش سبب ان الولد يتحرش بيها
> مع تحفظي الشديد جدااا علي ملابس البنات
> مش معني الحشمه ف اللبس هو عدم الشياكه
> "كل الأشياء تحل لي ولكن ليست كل الأشياء توافق "
> ...


*هو مش مبرر لان الولد يتحرش بيها .. دة اكيد *
*ولكنه سب بيدفع الولد لانه يتحرش بيها .. *
*لانها بتعثره .. ولانه مش طاهر الفكر .. ومش عفيف *
*فبيرد عليها بأسلوب قذر وهو التحرش ... *
*يعنى اللبس وحش والشباب مش محترم .... يعنى كارثه ..!!*
*شكراً لمرورك يا غالى *​


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *دايما جايبين العيب علي الرجالة اشربوا بقي :ura1::ura1:*
> *مع احترامي لراي الكل بس اعتقد من المفترض ان في حريه شخصية علي الجميع احترامها طالما لا تضر اي شخص
> يعنيالبنت تلبس اللي هي عايزاه طالما حاجه مش هتضر حد *
> *بس للاسف الكلام ده حرام و عيب عندنا ف مصر و كثير من البلاد العربية*


*عندك حق .. تلبس اللى هى عايزاه طالما مش هتضر حد .. *
*بس دة كبيره يتطبق فى البيت .. *
*انما اللبس اللى انا عايزاه فى الشارع .. طالما مش هتضر حد ..*
*يبقى فعلاً اللبس اللى مش هيضر حد .. *
*انما لو لبسى مثير ... وبيشعل غرايز الشاب اللى فى الشارع .. 
وبيعثره .. يبقى كدة انا تعديت على حرته ..
 ودوست على حاجات جواه ... جايز يقدر يتحكم فيها او لا ..*

*لاننا لو قولنا البنت حره تلبس اللى هى عايزاه ..
 طيب ما الشاب كمان حر يعمل معاها اللى هو عايزه *
*وساعتها هتبقى فوضى .. واحنا عايشينها فعلاً*

*منور يا فندم *​


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> عارفه يا وايت بجد بشوف بنات فى الشارع
> مش عاوزه حد يتحرش بيها دى عاوزه حد يديها قلم ويقولها حاجتين
> اما تعملى ريجيم وتلبسى اللى عوزاه
> اما تفجرى نفسك وتريحى الناس منك
> ...


*هههههههههههه ... فاهمه قصدك وبشوفه .. 
بيبقى شكلهم مقزز .. *
*عارف يا مون ... المشكله اننا بنبقى عارفين ان حوالينا حيوانات ... ومع ذلك بنحاول نستفزهم ونيجى نعيط ونقول هما وحشين وانا ملايكنا ... هما فعلا وحشين .. اتقوا شرهم بقى :a82:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2012)

*يااااه ...*
*هو التحرش لسة شغال ؟؟؟*
*أفتكرت الشباب تاب من ساعتها* ...


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> مش عارفة يا وايت .. بس انا موش مرتاحة للفكرة
> انا بلبس كل الاستايلات .. الواسع و الضيق و الكلاسيك و الكاجوال و الفساتين و الجينزات كل حاجة بلبسها و تقريبا كل يوم بأى طقم بلبسه مهما كان شكله او استايله بسمع نفس الكلام ... فاظن الموضوع تخطى فكرة ان البنت لابسة ايه فبتتعاكس هى بتتعاكس لاى منظر و السلام لمجرد انها تحمل لقب انثى فى البطاقة فدة تصريح لاى ولد انه يعاكسها و كإنه حق مكتسب له
> انا معاكى ان الافورة فى اللبس بتلفت النظر اكتر و احنا اللى هنشيل العثرات على دماغنا .. بس مظنش ان حتى تغيير اللبس هيفرق كتير مع الشباب دلوقتى هما وصلو لمرحلة مبيركزوش مع اللبس اد ما بيركزو على تخيلات فى دماغهم و السلام
> ربنا يحمينا و يحمى كل البنات يارب


*انتِ صح يا دكتوره ... كتير من المعاكسات بيبقى قصدها المعاكسات وخلاص ..
 ولكن لو بنت ماشيه بلبس مستفز 
دة بيرفع اكتر نسبة التحرش فى البلد 

**طيب هحكيلك منظر شفته امبارح فى المترو *
*دخلت واحده .. لابسه برموده وبادى احمر دورانه اااااااااد كدة .. *
*ولابسه خلخال ... وحطه ميك اب سورى بتاع رقاصات ... *
*طبعاً انا سبت الورق اللى كنت بذاكر فيه وقعدت اتفرج عليها*
*ههههههههههههههه*

*واحده زى دى يا شقاوه .. تفتكرى كم التحرشات اللى هتقابلها 
فى الشارع .. زيها زى البنت المحترمه .. ؟؟
انا مش بقول نتنقب .. بس ميبقاش البنت وزنها 100 كيلو ولابسه سكينى ... 
ولا يبقى حتى شكلها معقول ... 
بس لابسه كت ... انا بتفرج على دة كله فى الكولدج عندى ... *

*التحرش شغال بلازمه وبدون لازمه ... بس فكرى معايا كدة ...
 لو البنات زودت قماش اللبس حبه ... وغطت العريان حبتين ...
تفتكرى نسبة التحرش هتفضل هى هى ... ولا هتقل ... ؟؟*
*دة قصدى .. انما طبعاً كلامك مظبوط بخصوص ان التحرش
 عمال على بطال *

*نورتينى *​


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> هو ممكن يكون كلامك صح وانا مش بعترض عليه بس الفكرة ان الخطية والشهوة داخل القلب نفسه فحتى لو البنت مش بتخاف على نفسها دة مش مبرر لرد فعلهم .وبعدين ظاهرة المعاكسات لاى حد زادت وكانهم بيتسله.
> 
> وبعدين فى حاااااااااجة اهم ونفسى افهم البنت تتصرف ازاى لماتكون لبسها محترم وماشية زى العسكرى ومع ذلك بتتعرض لسخافات وكلام مش حلو انهى الافضل تسكت ومتردش ولا توقفه عند حده لانى بسمع ناس بتقول لو سكتت هيقوله هى عايزة كدة ولو ردت هيقوله انها قليلة الادب وعايزة تتبهدل بجد حاجة تزهق وتقرف من تصرفات بعض البشر الى بيحمله صفات الحيوانات :smil8:


*وبعد ما تهزقيه ... تفتكرى هيسكتلك ...*
*ولا مثلاً هاييجى واحد يدافع عنك ...؟؟*
*اصلاً انك تقفى وتديله اهتمام ... غلط فى حد ذاته ...!!

**شكراً ليكى يا توتا *​


----------



## treaz (13 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *وبعد ما تهزقيه ... تفتكرى هيسكتلك ...*
> *ولا مثلاً هاييجى واحد يدافع عنك ...؟؟*
> *اصلاً انك تقفى وتديله اهتمام ... غلط فى حد ذاته ...!!
> 
> **شكراً ليكى يا توتا *​انا عارفة انه غلط وانا مش بعمل كدة لانه اقل من انى اقفله بس بجد ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اكيد طبعاً كلامك صح ... فى ناس بتمشى تعاكس اى حد *
> *بس اللى احنا بنقوله .. ان المعرضين اكتر للتحرش هما اصحاب اللبس المستفز .. انما كدة كدة الكل بيتعاكس .. واحنا بنحاول نقلل نسبة التحرش ... مش نعدمها نهائى .. لان دة مستحيل *
> ​



اه فعلا 
بس انا مش بعارض طبعا علي اللبس 
في بنات عايزه الحرق 
بتلبس لبس مش مستفز لا
دا يخليكي تطأي وانتي واقفه
بس تستاهل اللي يجري ليها 
لانهم بيجيبوا لينا الكلام

ويالهوي في البنات الكنيسه 
كفايه كفايه بلاش احسن 
لان لو اتكلمت مش هخلص 

المفروض الواحده تحط في بالها
ربنا 
(ويل لمن تأتي منهم العثره )
وربنا يهدي
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ويالهوي في البنات الكنيسه
> كفايه كفايه بلاش احسن
> لان لو اتكلمت مش هخلص ​
> ​




ممكن نكتفى بلبس يوم العيد
وعرض الملابس اللى بيكون موجود
من كل الالوان والاشكال والاحجام

بس فى شباب بتتحرش باى حد


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2012)

مش حاسس ان طريقة التفكير دى هتودى على نهاية سليمة
شوية شوية هنقول ان لو بنت تم اغتصابها هيكون بسبب لبسها لأنها استفزت المجرم !
يا جماعة التحرش جريمة , جرييييييييمة ! مفيش مبرر فى الدنيا يدى حق للشاب انه يتحرش ببنت ,
لما نؤيد فكرة "ان اللبس بيستفذ مشاعر الشاب" يبقى  بنشجع الشاب _من حيث لا ندرى_انه يخلى لبسها شماعة يرمى عليها مرضه ويتملص من مسئوليته ,عمر ده ما هيكون حل , احنا كدة بنفكر بالطريقة الإسلامية !


----------



## Critic (14 يونيو 2012)

عارفة تفكيرنا ده شبه مين ؟!
شبه* السلفيين*
مش هما لما بيهدوا كنيسة بيقولوا "اصل منظر الصليب استفزنا"
معنى كدة ان ب_*نفس المنطق *_"الصليب بيتحرش بيهم " طب ازاى "اصله بيستفز عيونهم"
صدقينى نفس طريقة التفكير
هما بيعتبروا هد الكنايس عقاب طبيعى علشان منظر الصليب لا يروقهم , واحنا كدة بنعتبر ان التحرش بالبنت نتيجة طبيعية لأن لبسها مستفز !
مش مفترض ابدا اننا نعاقب الآخر على إن هيئته لا تروقنا , كدة احنا فقدنا الأحساس بحدودنا ومسئوليتنا !


----------



## sparrow (14 يونيو 2012)

انا  شايفه ان اللبس مش هيحل لو نسبه بسيطه من المشكله
المشكله يا وايت بقت اخطر من اللبس بكتييييييير
لان نسبه كبيرة من المتحرشين بيبقوا مرضي وحتي تحرشهم بيبقي بطريقه مرضيه زيهم
انا مش هنكر ان في لبس مستفز ومستفز جدااا كمان  ومش معني كلامي ان الواحد يلبس الي عوزة لان المفروض هنلبس الي يليق 
بس تخيلي لو كل البنات لبست شوالات , مش هيبقي في تحرش .. طبعا لا ولا نسبته هتقل حتي
لان غير اللبس في نت  والي معندوش نت عندة تلفزيون ودش شغال 24 ساعه  وفي حشيش وبانجو وطبعا في وسط ظروف البلد مفيش امن وفي تسيب

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (14 يونيو 2012)

لازم الواحده مننا تاخد بالها من لبسها علشان متلفتش النظر وتغرى الشباب احنا نعمل اللى علينا


----------

